# heya!



## Amy (Sep 19, 2004)

hiya! i'm amy! (i had like 1 or 2 other names here but lost the passwords >.< ack, sorry lol)

i love this site! i even bought a hoodie from the store which is expected to arrive tuesday.. hopefully it'll be the right size or i'll be putting up with exchanges which are blah and no fun..

but anyways..

i work as a sound techie at a local music venue 20 minutes away on occasion. i'm a volunteer and i love my work. i actually have a show coming up this saturday the 25th and it's gonna be great! i also do lighting there sometimes, but that's sorta boring. i have helped an ex boyfriend work on a school play running lights and it was fun. audio is where it's at tho 

i'm looking for fun places to attend next year for college in the audio engineering field.. possibly.

i'm also big with tv cams. i'm taking a course in school right now in communications and i'm lovin it. i also signed up for stage crew in the beginning of the year but i haven't heard anything about it since.

well, that's about all i have to say. welcome me.

<3


----------



## SuperCow (Sep 19, 2004)

Ah, Erie Pennsylvania. I have nothing but fond memories of my brief visite there, for a regatta at Mercyhurst, on the worst rowing course I've ever rowed (it was so choppy that it was funny). Welcome to the site, it's an incredible resource for most anything you might need to know.


----------



## Amy (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks for the welcome!


----------

